# Free to air tv



## Lulux77 (19 Sep 2012)

Hi there,
I'm living in the Dundrum area of dublin and am considering moving from UPC to a free to air tv service. Can anybody recommend an installation company please?


----------



## Knuttell (19 Sep 2012)

Used this crowd and found them to be pretty good...its  really good getting shot of UPC and the sneaky way they had of hiking up their bills.

http://www.byebyetvbills.ie/


----------



## AlbacoreA (20 Sep 2012)

What did they do for you?


----------



## Lulux77 (21 Sep 2012)

Thanks Knuttell. Will give them a call.


----------

